# French drain, dry well help



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I am not clear on your description. Are you planning to install a sump pump in the basin to pump the water out to the street, or some other place on your lot?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I have leftover concrete from sidewalk demo and numerous rocks (understatement on numerous!); might any of these be ok to use as I have to get rid of them anyway?:


Ayuh,.... That'll work,... Ya just don't want any fines in it,.....

Filter fabric would be Best, but what ya got might work, if it'll allow the water to pass through it, without bringin' fines in,.....


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Daniel Holzman said:


> I am not clear on your description. Are you planning to install a sump pump in the basin to pump the water out to the street, or some other place on your lot?


Sorry Daniel on description confusion: yes, the pump goes in the basin (need to put some holes in it), will exit top, make a 90 degree, and discharge 20' downhill to daylight.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I've forgotten how hard it is to dig into this ground. The soil is clay and littered with those small red rocks. Anyone think it might be easier if I wet it a bit (not creating mud of course)?

I'll try to see how easily water passes through the fabric; that was too obvious!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I've forgotten how hard it is to dig into this ground.
> 
> I'll try to see how easily water passes through the fabric; that was too obvious!


Ayuh,.... Ya got the room to swing a pickaxe,..??

Some of the fabrics are deceiving, 'n what looks like a sieve perks water slower than wet clay,....
The deception has Surprised myself before,....


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Well, for $14 I picked up actual irrigation fabric designed for the task so that part should be ok from a material perspective. Had 2 tons of 2b delivered; only need a bit more than 1 ton (they won't deliver less than 2); anyone need some leftover rock?
Digging is quite slow.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I got a fellow to do most of the digging thankfully.
Here is some progress shots:
hole with sediment liner; can see water in bottom:








fairly final shot:








No water in the basin yet; if it doesn't come, this was quite the useless exercise!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

4" this a.m. in the basin; I'd like a bit more...


----------

